# KNIT: What do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting? 

Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)

I know you're all really resourceful and creative, and I'd love to find out what you folks do.

Hazel


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I roll my yarn in a ball and leave a little 'tail' from the center and roll it up around the tail, that way it does not take off and roll across the room. I pull the yarn out from the middle. If I take my project somewhere, I have some type of canvass bag to carry it in or a plastic bag from some store. Pulling the yarn from the middle of the ball gives me a little bit more control, and it does not usually roll away. There are times, I just take the yarn and needles in my hand; I knit in the car when my husband drives. I have a dog, but he is not interested in the yarn, only what snacks that I am eating.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Depending on what I am doing, a variety of things. A pull from the center skein often just sits next to me in my chair. I havetwo beautiful yarn bowls and several different style bags for knitting projects on the go, including one that goes around my waist for little projects at the kid's games or when walking or on exercise bike.... One of my favorite quick totes is a cheap plastic pitcher with a removal top. I put the yarn into the pitcher and the end out the spout. The handle is great to grab and run, the plastic is great for outdoor venues to keep yarn dry and clean and it can be tossed into one of my big bags and mot get tangled up with another project.... I know a lot of people use zip lock bags that are almost totally sealed. Someone else also mentioned the sectioned wine or liquor boxes to keep several colors seperated and untangled.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometimes my knitting basket, sometimes a tote, and sometimes a center-pull skein can just sit next to me on the couch... but mostly my knitting basket. That way I can just grab the basket and go with my project and all my tools of the trade in one handy place.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The pitcher sounds like a good idea. My college roommmate used to separate a 2 or 3 liter soda bottle, at the bottom, to put it on and off; then pull the yarn out the top where the cap goes. Food for thought.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, I really like the pitcher and the soda bottle ideas! 

Hazel


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My daughter gave me an ART BIN ''yarn drum'' for Christmas last year. It resembles a longish drum such as one used in colonial days by fife and drum corps. I believe that it sold for about $7.00US at the time from the manufacturer's shop.

It has a fixed handle on top, a removalable, adjustable strap attached at top and bottom, a zipper around the top which goes almost all the way around the upper edge, and an outside mesh pocket on the front. It contains a small zippered pouch for small notions for knitting which can be attached to the rings used by the adjustable shoulder strap; and it has 2 slits formed into the top surface. Each of these openings ends in a ''padded'' circle to help the working yarns to remain separated from each other during use.

In it, I carried 2 cones of lace-weight yarns, several copies of patterns in progress, my lunch, a folder of lace patterns and my magnetic board, as well as my work-in-progress--both socks and the yarn ball for them--on my way to yarn group. Quite a handy item!! Joy in Ohio


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

When knitting socks, I wind my yarn into a ball and put it in zip lock baggies with a little slit neat the ziplock to put the yarn through, It stays clean, neat, & Bella the deaf rescue kitty can't get to it.


----------



## spellcheka (Apr 23, 2011)

I love some of the ideas I've read about, but I use a simple cheap freezer bag to hold a ball or skein of yarn whilst knitting or crochetting.

In Aust. the Multix brand bags I buy come in three sizes - pick the most convenient. I don't know if other countries have freezer bags?? like the thin plastic bags from the fruit & veg section of the supermarket.

Anyway, just pop in the yarn with the tail hanging out and tie the top in a loose knot. The yarn stays clean even if it falls on the floor/ground.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I use those cheap Glad/Ziploc plastic containers and cut a hole in the top. I usually grab one out of the kitchen who's at the end of it life cycle! Then I can throw it in a knitting bag, sit it in my chair or even the floor. It stays clean, can't be easily crushed and I can see the yarn.

I've tried the ziplock bags and prefer the rigid bowls.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I use a zip-lock bag large enough to let the ball move around freely. I poke a hole in the bag towards the top using a crochet hook, put the yarn ball in the bag and pull the end of the yarn out through the hole using the hook. Zip up the bag and knit away.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Usually a tote bag sitting on the floor.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Hubby drilled holes in the plastic lid to several sizes of plastic jars and inserted a grommet into the hole. I feed the yarn through the hole and away I go. Yarn is safe from pets and rolling around on the floor. The containers fit into my yarn totes and are really great when I do fair aisle or mosaic knitting and use a container for each color.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's an idea I saw online this weekend: Cut a hole in the side of a plastic milk carton to insert your yarn ball, then feed the end up through the top (pour spout). Looked like an effective way to repurpose a disposable household item.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Using an empty large plastic coffee container (like Folger's)and punching a hole in lid for yarn to come out is a handy yarn handler. You can even take some pretty Contact paper and cover the Folger logo.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I keep each separate project in a small gift bag and use my yarn from the bag.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't read all the post yet but the ones I did sound really great. One day I was in wal mart and they had a plastic container full of pub mix. I cut a not so good hole in the top that screws on that broke a bit then filed it to get the burrs out. It is large enough for a skein of yarn but not the one pounders. I center pull or wind my yarn mostly and have used bowls and bags or just sit it in my chair. When I saw this mix the first thought I had was that would fit my yarn. I don't care for the mix inside I just wanted the container for my yarn. So I gave the mix to the kids and made myself a new yarn holder.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a plastic pitcher, put the yarn in and thread through the spout. Never gets tangled and the cat can't get at it!
Also was at Joanne's one day and got a wine bottle gift box on sale. Punched a hole in the center put the skein in and now have a pretty tote to take my work along!!


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I use the floor. !!!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I just have my yarn beside me,no bag no bowl,i never have a problem with it going anywhere.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

If you live to a Safeway store, they have those large round containers outside by the door with disinfecting sheets. When one is empty, I ask some one inside the store for it and they let me take it. The lid has a hole in the middle (even with a lid) for the yarn to go through.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I use a pack back. Not so pretty but it works for me. Travels on my shoulder easily and I can lay projects in it. Also, I can keep the yarn in top compartment and zip it up most of the way and there is a pocket for pens, paper, and other must haves.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I just use my knitting bag that I carry to work. On the train I sit in a seat where the next seat is pulled towards me so I have room on the floor for my knitting bag with my wool in it. One bag (my lunch bag) hangs on the hook and my handbage sits on the silver runner. I like sitting like this as no one else can sit opposite you.


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

I also use a jug (pitcher ) and pull the yarn through the spout,when I knit in public or I am walking around I have a little fabric bag that hangs off my wrist that holds a 50 or 100g ball of yarn.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

You can buy plastic containers with holes in the top to let the yarn through, but why spend that money? I just get a recycled plastic container of whatever kind I have--Had one that spaghetti came in and it was about 10 inches tall and about four inches across with a lid) and drill a good sized hole in the lid. Screw on the lid, and you yarn can't fall out, the cat can't get to tangle it and it stays clean. Great for traveling, and you can put in several balls at a time for when you want to knit with several at a time.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a zip-lock bag.


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hazel, I use a 3 liter soda bottle. Throw away the cap, cut the bottom off below the label. Put yarn in and run the loose end out the top. Then repace the bottom. Get it as level as possible, so the critters don't come snooping to see what the noise is. hehee


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

The coffe cans are a great idea. They often even have handles on them. However, my tall one fits better into my knitting bag than the somewhat bulky coffee cans. BTW, I use those plastic coffe cans(folers or Maxwell house) for all kinds of storage. Take a marker, and mark what's inside. Works great for oatmeas, sugar, flour, any kind of stuff like that and they are much easier to grab than the commercial containers..


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

The coffe cans are a great idea. They often even have handles on them. However, my tall one fits better into my knitting bag than the somewhat bulky coffee cans. BTW, I use those plastic coffe cans(folers or Maxwell house) for all kinds of storage. Take a marker, and mark what's inside. Works great for oatmeas, sugar, flour, any kind of stuff like that and they are much easier to grab than the commercial containers..


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry about the spelling. My fingers are flying faster than my brain cells this morning. Must be the Folgers kicking in. LOL


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I use whatever is handy, which can be a variety of things. One of my favorites has not been mentioned above. I like the zipper plastic things that bedding comes in. It has a flat bottom so it will sit on the floor. Usually there is a small pocket inside where the label was that I use for little things like stitch holders. It zips closed for travel or a set aside WIP.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I use those grocery totes or the ones they have at JoAnn's or a gift bag. Then each project has it's own bag and I can just pick it up and take it to wherever I'm knitting at the moment.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness these are AWESOME ideas!!! I'm just laughing at myself right now, though, because it never occurred to me that it's possible to stop the ball of yarn from rolling off the table or popping out of my bag onto the floor to gather hair samples from my German shepherd dog (his donation to my knitting... thinks he's a sheep LOL). I really like the Glad container w/holes idea. I got a yarn drum last week on Amazon, and it's ok. And have been admiring the yarn bowls for some time, though convinced I'm way too likely to give a yank and send the thing flying off to crash and shatter on the floor and embed the yarn with shards of pottery. *scream* I'm just clutzy... going to definitely try the plastic container idea!!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Depending on what I am doing, a variety of things. A pull from the center skein often just sits next to me in my chair. I havetwo beautiful yarn bowls and several different style bags for knitting projects on the go, including one that goes around my waist for little projects at the kid's games or when walking or on exercise bike.... One of my favorite quick totes is a cheap plastic pitcher with a removal top. I put the yarn into the pitcher and the end out the spout. The handle is great to grab and run, the plastic is great for outdoor venues to keep yarn dry and clean and it can be tossed into one of my big bags and mot get tangled up with another project.... I know a lot of people use zip lock bags that are almost totally sealed. Someone else also mentioned the sectioned wine or liquor boxes to keep several colors seperated and untangled.


Sounds about right, only I don't own a yarn bowl. I have also used, (depending on the size of the ball of yarn) a plastic cottage cheese container, a mixing bowl a plastic ice-cream bucket etc. Anything handy that will do the job.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to use the large plastic coffee bins, but I had so many of them stacked up beside and behind my chair thatI was constantly knocking them over! If you have a Dollar Tree store near you, they have some AWESOME foldable cloth square boxes in about 6 different sizes! These work great for me now! When I'm not using them, I fold them up and set them aside. Usually have 1 project going in their own separate container. They also have one that has 8 separate little compartments in it that I love to use for my dishcloth yarn when I'm making several of them. Helps me remember what colors I picked for what patterns!!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

depending on the yarn I am using, sometimes i even use old nylons..cut a leg out of clean old pantyhose..slip yarn inside, tie at top with a piece of old yarn slip yarn through little hole and knit. i can then slip this little pouch in a knitting bag or basket with other yarns and it stays nice and does not crackle or make noise like a plastic bag.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw this idea on Menwhoknit.com and capitalized on it, but I don't have a picture to show you yet. I purchased a plastic tote from Wal-Mart for 97 cents. I asked the local tarp-maker to put a grommet in the center top of the tote and in the end of the tote. For a center pull skein, I can use the hole in the end of the tote. For a round ball, I can use the hole in the top of the tote while the yarn rolls around in the tote with the lid securely attached. 

I received word yesterday that it is finished, but haven't yet picked it up. 

I'll include a picture when I get it.

..Chad


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

For crochet thread, hubby took a piece of wood and attached a dowel in the middle so thread doesn't fly off table, lap or desk. Last night I was trying to figure out how to keep ball of yarn from running away and he brought me a big coffee can, I popped the ball inside and no more running and while project is still small can store whole thing with lid!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

As I scrolled down reading all of your ideas, I thought for sure that someone uses my method for holding yarn, but no......I use small gift bags for various projects. In a small zip lock bag I keep my scissors, markers, etc and slip that in the gift bag. Just grab the handles and go. I keep one in my car...usually a project that takes little thought, and it is always available for knitting at meetings. the bag stands up. it works for me....but I do love your ideas.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It depends, I have several yarn bowls my DH bought for me but when I am in public or riding in the car I have the yarn in a knitting bag.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Thought you could get an idea of what I use while at home. For thread for crocheting or lace when knitting, hubby took a 99-cent plaque from the crafts department at WalMart and put a 20-cent dowel in the center. For yarn, I took a heated icepick and made a hole in the top of a Folger's coffee can. When I'm crafting on the road, I simply keep my yarn/thread in my backpack or tote.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a pretty little waste basket which my daughter-in-law bought for this specific purpose. In fact, I have two and if I am knitting from two yarns at once, I place one in each basket. Might not be unique, but it works really well!

Good morning, everybody.

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a friend who feeds her yarn through a drinking straw. At the beginning, she threads the yarn through a yarn needle and drops it down through the straw and then detaches the needle. This works well for her. 

MaryAnn


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


When I'm travelling light and especially if I'm going to be in a waiting rm or other cheek to jowl place, I clip a corner off a clean zip lock bag and run the yarn out the corner. Leave in until the skein (which is wound center-pull or otherwise) runs out or emancipate it by slitting the bag further when you get somewhere more comfy. Needles and all will fit in the zip bag, and the bag can be carried in your purse or whatever, if you're not taking your knitting bag w/ you. have fun.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

well my family loves thoes cheese balls and they come in huge plastic jars, when they are empty I cut a small hole in the center of the lid and plop my yarn in the jar, keeps everything neat and clean


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I like a protein drink occasionally and when I empty tbe container my husband drilled a hole in the cover. Works great.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Seeing all these ideas, reminds me of a clever idea that one of my friends has used in her bathroom. She decorated a NEW plunger with artificial flowers, sets it on the floor in a corner in the bathroom and stores 3 or 4 rolls of bathroom tissue on the handle. It is such a cute idea!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I love that idea, now I will have to do it


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


For hand wound yarn I use a plastic sweet jar. Its also good for the centre pulled out yarn. The yarn stays clean and dog hair free this way.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

This is the system I find very useful, and have used for a long time. I make a nice, neat hole in the lid with my leather punch, and decorate the sides with paper, plastic or fabric, whatever takes my fancy when I need a new holder.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

I use one of the smaller square kleenex boxes or even an empty round diaper wipe container


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

For the crochet thread I use a stand up paper towel holder. 
The one I use is marble(?) and nice and heavy. I can get a couple balls of thread on one. The weight keeps it from falling over. I also have several baskets that I use for seperate projects. Most of the yarn is prewound to center pull and put in zipper lock bags.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I use the ziplock bag. This is my problem! I get so exited to get started on a project that I don't even think to put it in something before I start. Then it is too late. So I throw everything in a grocery tote bag and go. It seems that most of my projects don't fit in any of the made for yarn tote things. They are usually to small, not tall enough, or too wide. I need something tall that will fit an 8X11 (size of most patterns) ,typing stand, with straps and to hold the yarn and project as it gets larger especially when making an afgan, or Turtleback sweater. Sorry I am rambling. Gotta finish my coffee.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

I use my tote, a ziplock baggie or a ziplock plastic container - all of which has been mention before. (sometimes, if I'm at home - I just put the yarn on a table or the floor - I don't have any fur babies!)


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Right now I am working on a baby blanket that requires two strands held together. The yarn is in one pound skeins so I put each in one of those plastic bag that you get at the store to carry you stuff home in. I tied the handles together leaving space for the yarn to be pulled through, then put both in a basket I had to keep them in one place. I too have used the plastic jars. drilling holes in the lid. For smaller projects though I bought some shoe box size plastic boxes and drilled holes a in the lid and end and added grommets,so I can pull the yarn ether hole depending how it works the best. There is usually room to put those small projects inside the box when not working on them.


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

I roll my yarn and place it in a rigid plastic two gallon ice cream container, yes, the g'kids and hubby ate it all! LOL I don't use a lid but can put several balls of yarn at one time in it. Works well for me.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Usually i pull from the center so the yarn does not roll, even though i pull in the middle i still put my yarn in vase, this way it help prevent tangling when it comes toward the end.


----------



## longislandkitty (May 9, 2011)

many years ago,when I was a brownie in girl scouts, we used large oatmeal boxes, our leaders brought in books of wallpaper and we got to pick our favorite, and glued it on the outside of the box, I cherish this memory.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I use one of those drawstring bags like one would take to the gym. I have lots of cats who love to mess with yarn skeins if given the opportunity (a yarn ball would be even more fun). Sometimes I use a tote bag.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know where I saw it but a teapot will work. Thread your yarn through the spout. I never did it but I have a teapot ready to try it. I suppose a watering can would work too.


----------



## Purrknits (Jan 27, 2012)

I also use a coffee can and for smaller balls I use one of those plastic mesh thingies they sometimes put around wine bottles at the liquor store.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I use the yarn drum as jheiens has. I take mine trveling from Florida to Michigan and then from my mothers to our place 180 miles north. Its great and jheiens couldn't explain it any better. Its the best ever and with a coupon you can get it for 7 or 8 dollars. I think their regular price is $14.99. Its still a good price. 

There is a pattern that I have found to make the bottom for a 2 liter bottle that ties to put your yarn in. I have the pattern but its in Florida.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Don't think anyone has mentioned using those pretty cans that popped popcorn comes in during the holidays (probably 2 gallon size). Could hold a lot of yarn, possibly for the entire project, along with pattern, needles and other supplies, in one neat container. Would eliminate having to search for the yarn when you need a new skein.

Great topic.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


One of those large plastic coffee cans. Cut a slit [1/4"+-] in the lid and the yarn can thread thru and U can still remove the ball when you want to. 
The yarn stays clean in the container and doesn't roll around all over the place and is safe from pets, too.


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I like to use my ball winder to make yarn cakes. I usually work from the outside of these because the yarn doesn't get tangled. To take the project on the go I put the yarn cake or two into a bag I created (knit/crocheted) that has a drawing sting top. I put the yarn cakes in so the flat side lays flat. I can put the drawing strings over a shoulder; the bag stays put on my hip and I'm able to shop or do whatever and still work on my project. I get people stopping me all the time asking what I'm working on. By doing this, I started a group of knitters and crocheters. We get together once a week to chat, bounce ideas off each other and get help when we get stuck on a project. Love this group, lots of wonderful friendships have developed.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I like to use a basket. A few years ago using the 2L bottle idea I made several drawstring bags that hold about a 1# skein or a small sk and a project. I use a salad plate to cut a circle of fabric for the bottom and just measures up the sides to a 2L and a few skeins. Works good to separate projects==my next projects usually!! Sometimes though, I just use the plastic bag it comes in to keep it clean then I can pack it away if I don't use the whole skein. I like the Folger's idea. 
I used to have an old fashioned tall cardboard one with a cover on the top and a hole. Similar to those tall cardboard
wine bottle tubes--I've often considered poking a hole in the top of one of those but they're a little too narrow.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I'm just a simple gal. I keep my yarn in a ziplock bag, and in a tote bag you buy at the stores. I have a plastic storage container the lid snaps closed to keep what I need in it to hold my tape measure, end protectors, ink pens, little post-its etc in it and throw tjhat in my bag and away I go.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> One of those large plastic coffee cans. Cut a slit [1/4"+-] in the lid and the yarn can thread thru and U can still remove the ball when you want to. The yarn stays clean in the container and doesn't roll around all over the place and is safe from pets, too.


You just answered a question that I've had in the back of my mind: What do you do if the yarn tangles and it's threaded through a hole? If you cut a slit on the side of the lid, you could just remove the lid and deal with any yarn barf problems, then put the lid back on.


----------



## Donna49 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,I use different things . I have a yarn bowl for knitting at home.
I use colorful beach bags for taking projects with me . That way I can put in a book or a bottle of water a my knitting stays in the center compartment and doesn't get messed up. Donna in NC


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I have one of those large cans that three flavors of popcorn comes in. I line it was a small kitchen garbage bag. This way I can store my WIP in it also and put a lid on it so that my animals can't get to it.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use one of my cotton shoe bags. It has a draw string and I put the ball of yarn in the bag and the strand comes up through the lightly tied string. This way the yarn stays clean and I just give it a gentle pull now and then to knit. I leave it on the floor or chair beside me. I can take it everywhere.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I use the big Oatmeal cylinder box this works perfectly with the ball of yarn. I also use another Oatmeal cylinder box with the plastic cover on and poke my knitting needles through the plastic ..this holds a lot of knitting needles..you can cover it if you don't like the advertising on it...A good way to recycle something...


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> One of my favorites has not been mentioned above. I like the zipper plastic things that bedding comes in. It has a flat bottom so it will sit on the floor. Usually there is a small pocket inside where the label was that I use for little things like stitch holders. It zips closed for travel or a set aside WIP.


OMG I definitely have one or two of those somewhere. Can't throw them away because they have zippers. I'm going to go find one right now and start using it. THANKS!!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Depending on the size of the skein, I put it in a 2 litter soda bottle caddy-- homemade. The yarn feeds from the bottom and the string through the top opening. It keeps the yarn from rolling and/or unwinding. I put a crocheted cozy with a handle on the bottle so the yarn stays in clean, and it is easy to grab the "Yarn carrier" and move it around the house or keep it standing on the floor by my feet. Sorry, I lost my camera to a friend who borrowed 

If I am not home, definitely zip bags, or save some small plastic bags that have a cord to pull close.


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

I've tried lots of things but find zip lock bags work best for keeping the yarn all together. They are also reusable and squish up to go in my purse or knitting bag unlike rigid containers.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

You all got me fired up! Just went on Amazon and ordered an Art Bin Yarn Drum!! Been looking at those for a long time, and since we will be going on a trip soon, it will be perfect for in the car!! Also going to try the zip loc bag idea!!! Thx, Ladies and Gents!!!!!


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

so are you saying you can knit and walk at the same time? One of my neighbors reads books while she walks and I am totally blown away that she doesn't trip and fall, I can't even imagine what I would think if she would come around the corner knitting.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have several projects in tote bags and some in plastic shopping bags, and some in Ice Tea Jugs.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well lets see:

Oat meal box
paint bucket, this when working more than one skein at a time
gift bags, love these cause I can just pick up and go
tote bag
bowl
plastic grocery bags, mostly for light color yarns
clothes basket
soon a ice cream container

at this time thats it. Iam sure I will come up with more.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My yarn is either in a tote or in a plastic zip lock bag. I like the pitcher idea and I think I might use it.


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

I knit a pair of armwarmers in the round, 2 at a time on one circular while walking. The interesting thing was that I'm typically an English style knitter but could only walk and knit continental.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

fitterknitter said:


> I knit a pair of armwarmers in the round, 2 at a time on one circular while walking. The interesting thing was that I'm typically an English style knitter but could only walk and knit continental.


You have GOT to be kidding me!! I would totally crack up and holler "you go girl!!" if I actually saw someone doing this!!!! THAT'S what I call a real dedicated knitter!!!! Love it!!


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I use a large pretty hat box for most of my projects which sits beside my chair. For larger projects, I use a medium size storage bin depending on the size of the project & have it beside my chair. I made a knitting bag about 12" x 12" with drawstrings for when I take my knitting with me.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


Hi,
I use a plastic sandwich or quart size bag to keep my yarn clean. I punch a hole in the center bottom of the bag and feed my center pull end through the hole. Then the top is sealed and off I go anywhere with my nice clean yarn in one of my many "tote" bags from anywhere<G>. I must have about 40 bags at this point and currently 9 have WIP's in them<G>..... but all nice and clean.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use an empty (large) Quaker Oatmeal container. My DH punched a hole in the lid for me to pull the yarn through. Looks funny, but it never leaves the house unless it's in a bag, so nobody knows but me and DH.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

I collect baskets so I have my current project in my basket and I have baskets all over the house with yarn in it. I have to put it away from the dog though....he loves the mohair yarn. lol lol


Hugs
Michaelena


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Holly moley. Just thought of a great idea. Those inexpensive circular wine gift boxes with a hole in the top. You could probably store an extra skein depending on the size.


----------



## mzgadget (Mar 19, 2012)

When I get wine at Kroger they give me a canvas bag that holds 6 bottles. I cut the divider in the center to hold my work and still have 4 slots to hold yarn and tools. And then there is the wine to sip while working


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

For the most part I use oatmeal boxes. I cut an X in the center to stick my needles in and use a hole punch for yarn holes. I can put as many as four small yarn balls in there at a time. It's great for mittens two at a time. I also have various knitting bags and baskets. My mood at the time usually dictates what I use. Hmmm.....Wonder if that is the root cause of all my Clutter? Nahhhhhhh Edith M


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i ,too, use the coffee cans with the plastic top...i use the metal cans....i liked the idea of using a gromet to smooth the plastic hole. the can will hold two skeins of yarn....i wind them on a yarn winder so the yarn feeds out the center, and straight up to the hole in the can...i used fabric to make removable covers with handles....so they are perfect for on the go knitting.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> I use whatever is handy, which can be a variety of things. One of my favorites has not been mentioned above. I like the zipper plastic things that bedding comes in. It has a flat bottom so it will sit on the floor. Usually there is a small pocket inside where the label was that I use for little things like stitch holders. It zips closed for travel or a set aside WIP.


I use those too! And, I have a little round wooden basket that sits on the table by my knitting chair. For yarn cakes that I have wound on the ball winder, I sometimes set them on one of those spindles that blank CDs come on. If I had a way to drill a hole in the cover, I'd put that on and leave it, but as is I just put it on when I stop knitting to keep the yarn clean.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I start my yarn from the centre...so it doesn't roll around but I can't seem to keep it down to one or two projects at a time so each one is in a gift bag (one that was offered to me - so has sentimental value). I also have an elvis zippered tote bag for my travelling project or sometimes at home.
so in each bag is the yarn, needles, hooks, patterns...to be able to keep track.
I worked so long with children with compulsive disorders....guess I would fall into this category.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Great idea...and free. They are also at supermarkets and most timeS are empty when I arrive. I like this idea and will ask for one of the empties next visit. ?Thanks for the great tip. Patricia


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the pitcher and soda bottle ideas. They'll fit right into whatever knitting bag I am carrying. Thanks for the great ideas. :!:


----------



## betty41 (Jul 19, 2011)

I use an ice cream bucket.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I use the heavy, see-through, plastic bags that sheets and pillowcases come in because they are durable and just the right size to store all yarn for a project or something small to tote around. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

A tarp maker in your area. How luck are you for grommets in knitted projects (felted bags) and tool holders. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool, Cool, Cool idea. Patricia


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use coffee cans with a hole in the top for mid sized balls of yarn if I have a skein that is center pulled then it ususally sits on the foot of my recliner while I knit... if its a large skien then I usually put it in a tote to keep it clean while I work with it..


----------



## doris busley (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbup: hi i knit quiet a lot and have found the best thing i can use is a paint buket from my local hardware store it only cost about £4-00 and it keeps my wool clean and tidy and i dont have to worry about the dogs or cats running off with the wool and i find it so easy to walk around with as it has its own handle so if i wish to sit in my garden in the better weather i can take it out and not worry about any thing getting in the wool if it should roll out of my bag or what ever i also burn a large hole in the lid so i can thread the wool through it then i dont get it twisted when i first did it my hubby said i was crackers but now i have the last laugh it just works a treat hope you enjoy all you knitting :idea: :idea:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Holly moley. Just thought of a great idea. Those inexpensive circular wine gift boxes with a hole in the top. You could probably store an extra skein depending on the size.


That is a good one, Mevbb. Those are pretty, too.


----------



## Minniemoe (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi--

1. I use the container with the grommet. Home made.
Also, the grocery store sells minature cookies in a plastic container-under $1.00. I eat the cookies and punch a hole in the top and insert the yarn. Then replace the cover. Called Go-Paks-peanut butter bites or oreo bites. But out be Nabisco.Yellow plastic cover. Can use a paper puncher for the hole. Great to keep in the car-in case you have to wait. 

2. A company sells a stiff mesh bag with a heavy strap. The top has three holes so you can use 3 yarns at once. They come in bright colors. 12 inches long by 6 inches wide and 6 inches deep. Great if you are using up to3 colors at once.The label says :www.walkerbags.com--I have used it for years because it is light weight and easy to carry with the handle, The case zips to hold the yarn inside. It was a gift and I love it. 

Both are extremely lightweight. Great for traveling. The zipper one has room for all your equipment.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a Barnes & Noble book bag, with both handles over the arm of my chair. It holds everthing I'll need for my project, with one center pull skein standing at the end of the bag. WIP lays on top.

Flip back one handle and I'm good to go. Hook it back when I quit. 
It works for me.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I use a big plastic container that pretzels come in from BJ's. It works well for me and I have it on the floor next to me. Sarah


----------



## ioni (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a paper basket


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's a tote I made from a cardboard tube to protect my wooden needles and carry a lace scarf I'm working on. I've broken wooden needles before by carelessly throwing them in a knitting bag. http://fitterknitter.livejournal.com/55754.html


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

mamahen said:


> Don't think anyone has mentioned using those pretty cans that popped popcorn comes in during the holidays (probably 2 gallon size). Could hold a lot of yarn, possibly for the entire project, along with pattern, needles and other supplies, in one neat container. Would eliminate having to search for the yarn when you need a new skein.
> 
> Great topic.


I use those cans for my yarn stash, have spray painted them so they blend in nicely with the color scheme. Also use the tins that the cookies come in, my son loves those cookies and he buys the big tins at Sam's Club, they make excellent storage and can be spray painted to match most anything.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I was waiting to see if anyone used what I do..the Barnes & Noble book bags.. I taught school so have several tote bags and have something in each one plus some plastic bags in the yarn room.I usually throw the project in an empty one and take it and my Nook if I am going somewhere .


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

Sometimes I just leave my yarn skein inthe big plastic tub I keep a lot of yarn in, place the tub on one side of my ottomon where I sit in my rocking chair, and thread the working end of yarn between my big toe and the one next to it. Just the right tension.


----------



## Minniemoe (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi--
I forgot. I add a reinforcement circle around the hole. The type you use for notebook holes so the paper does not tear. One on each side.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2011)

I use the large plastic containers that cheese balls come in. I buy them at Sams or WalMart. Just wash it and drop the yarn down into it and leave the lid off. My problem with cutting a hole in the lid to feed the yarn through is that if there is a knot in the yarn, it's much easier to work through the knot or tangle without having to deal with the hole in the lid.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I store my needles in several ways, I have tubes that I made out of PVC pipe, (spray painted so not white), have caps that I can take on and off easily. Also have Pringles chip cans that I have covered. 
I have a coffee can that my son cut a hole in the lid then carefully melted the edges to smooth. I also have the oatmeal cans that I use for the pull skeins, stand one up and pull the thread through the center, works like a charm! I have the plastic pitcher also, I like it when I am going to be sitting outside and also works well in the car, I put it in a small tote bag and I have put a pocket in that so it holds my Kindle, glasses and so on. 
My family says I am an "over" organizer, I just like to have things close by, and where I can find them when I need them. I have my yarns in totes or tins that I have color coordinated as to yarn types. Our house is a bit small and a bit over crowded at this time, so organization is key for hobbies!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

You can knit while you walk??? Oh, my admiration knows no bounds! I haven't mastered that yet. Watching tv and knitting even challenge me if it isn't a simple pattern. You are my idol!!!


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

My friend uses a protein powder drink every morning. THis powder comes in a huge plastic jar. I washed one, drilled a hole through the top and use it while knitting at home. While traveling, I have a small drawstring bag.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hazel-I'm boring. I just keep my knitting in my knitting bag.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I am so excited to read all these responses. Pure genius. I love the pvc pipe idea and of course, the cardboard tube with a sweater sleeve. For knitting at home, I have a couple of things I do. I usually just put my yarn balls on the couch next to me and let my cat ogle them. Sometimes I put them in those plastic contraptions with the hole in the top, but woe is me if it gets tangled in the ball cause it is hard to deal with. When I travel, I keep my projects in a plastic bag (needles, extra yarn, tape measure, markers, etc., and then partially close it so the yarn unwinds through the partially closed top. Then I just use shopping bags with handles to transport to my various knitting groups. I just got a great tip from a fellow traveling knitter who suggested taking a clothespin or bag clip so you can hang your knitting bag from the seatback pocket. I am going to give that a try on my next trip.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Another idea: wipe tub containers (rectangular and round) . I just realized it when cleaning the bathroom, I was pulling out clorox disinfecting wipes from a large round container--- hehehe... it seems like a natural one to me!


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hazel, 
First, I love your name. The color of my eyes and the name of my 2nd best friend. (DH is my first)
Secondly it is very ironic that I just finished posting a new topic about and old style yarn holder I'm trying to find. I will follow your post to see what you find.

Colleen



Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been saving my protein powder plastic jugs, my large fiber powder jugs, and smaller plastic, lidded jars..cleaned & labels removed. My husband is going to drill the holes in the lids to accomodate yarn flow, but did you also sand the holes to make sure the yarn does not snag? I go to the craft store and buy homespun dish towels in various stripes and plaids. I then make a pocket from an "orphan block" (i.e. a practice piece from quiltmaking) and add handles, then sew up the bottom & sides. These plastic bins fit in nicely, along with pattern, needles, etc. That way, I have multiple bags packed and ready to go. This way I accomplish way more knitting/crocheting while processing my mom's home dialysis, sitting at the clinic or doctor's office, or traveling with my hubby to visit the grandkids. My pastor even said he doesn't mind if I knit in church...as long as I pay attention. I'm a woman...I can easily do two things at once!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

wonderful idea, thanks!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I chuckle at your cleverness, must try this one this summer (too cold to go slipperless right now)


----------



## jjt1965 (Mar 19, 2012)

When I purchased a four compartment wine bag at Publix (at a cost of 99 cents), the cashier inquired if I wanted the bag without the wine. I told her, wine will never touch this bag, as I plan to use it to keep yarn separated when knitting or crocheting. One or more skeins of yarn can be used at a time. If using less than four, one compartment will hold your pattern or other needed supplies. If you are not the driver, it is easy to pick up and carry along and knit or crochet away while riding down the road.


----------



## jjt1965 (Mar 19, 2012)

When I purchased a four compartment wine bag at Publix (at a cost of 99 cents), the cashier inquired if I wanted the bag without the wine. I told her, wine will never touch this bag, as I plan to use it to keep yarn separated when knitting or crocheting. One or more skeins of yarn can be used at a time. If using less than four, one compartment will hold your pattern or other needed supplies. If you are not the driver, it is easy to pick up and carry along and knit or crochet away while riding down the road.


----------



## jjt1965 (Mar 19, 2012)

jjt1965 said:


> When I purchased a four compartment wine bag at Publix (at a cost of 99 cents), the cashier inquired if I wanted the bag without the wine. I told her, wine will never touch this bag, as I plan to use it to keep yarn separated when knitting or crocheting. One or more skeins of yarn can be used at a time. If using less than four, one compartment will hold your pattern or other needed supplies. If you are not the driver, it is easy to pick up and carry along and knit or crochet away while riding down the road.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I like this one! It would be especially handy while knitting 2 socks at a time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wind mine into center-pull balls. The dog hairs on the floor keep it in place.


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

On a center pull skein I use a large 12" cardboard tube ( I think it came with carpeting)
On balled yarn I have a ceramic yarn bowl. The bowl is round like a flower pot and has a slit in the side and the yarn pulls through the slit.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

I am knitting an afghan right now with double yarn. I keep the yarn on the floor in a tin (popcorn tin) and it just rolls right out of there. The tin "hides" around the side of my chair so as not to clutter the floor. This works great for me!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, you people are just AWESOME! You have given me so many ultra-cool ideas of what to do with my yarn when I'm knitting!

As I'm typing this, out in my office, there is the absolute teeniest tree frog clinging to a branch outside my window. He/She is just adorable. This has nothing whatsoever to do with the topic at hand; just wanted to mention it. ;-)

BTW, despite the name, my eyes aren't hazel colored. They're green. Go figure.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I wind mine into center-pull balls. The dog hairs on the floor keep it in place.


LOL! The cat AND dog hair on my floors should keep ANYTHING in place!

Hazel


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I have one of those large cans that three flavors of popcorn comes in. I line it was a small kitchen garbage bag. This way I can store my WIP in it also and put a lid on it so that my animals can't get to it.


I have 1 also and scrubbed it clean and use it to put my knitting in when I am at home. It seemed a shame to throw it out as it is so pretty. It is a Christmas theme but who cares right? It serves it purpose.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

a large plastic coffee container (Like the big one you get Folgers coffee in) works a treat!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

hey dreamweaver, thanks for suggestion using cheap plastic pitchers. going to make a trip to dollar store real soon. oh, MANY years ago i lived in arlington and loved it. but hubbys job took us to several other places. racso


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 2 gallon Red Wing crock that has a crack in it but I couldn't bear to throw away so that is what I use at home to keep the yarn from "running away".

When away from home I use a Healthy Back bag to keep the yarn, needles and my wallet in. Very handy to keep over your shoulder. Unzip a bit and knit away.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a canvas and wood folding container, beside my chair, that I use for my yarn. I have a couple of totes for public work.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Wow, you people are just AWESOME! You have given me so many ultra-cool ideas of what to do with my yarn when I'm knitting!
> 
> As I'm typing this, out in my office, there is the absolute teeniest tree frog clinging to a branch outside my window. He/She is just adorable. This has nothing whatsoever to do with the topic at hand; just wanted to mention it. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

old clean 2 liter soda bottles


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

I use plastic coffee containers with holes in them when knitting with more than one color to keep the yarn from tangling, but the same thing could done to keep the yarn from running away. 

My cat has her own little balls of yarn to toss around and unroll and is very respectful of my larger ones. She's fourteen-years-old and not as spry or curious as a puppy or kitten might be. We are great older ladies together.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I always use pre-wound balls of yarn - and pick out the end from the centre of the ball. Then the ball just sits on my lap and stays put.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Ooooh, I like the knitting while walking idea (if I can pull it off, doing both at the same time). I need to start walking at lunchtime where I usually opt to knit. Maybe using one of those water bottle holders that clip to belt or pants would work.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a canvas tote bag and when the yarn is in a ball I slip it into a zip loc bag the right size to hold it. I zip the bag almost shut leaving an opening large enough to allow the yarn to come through. It works just fine for me.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

When I'm winding warp for my loom I often put balls of yarn under overturned flower pots.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

my husband made yarn holders out of two number 10 cans .took one can and cut both ends out and one can cut just one lid out ,.put them together with duck tape and for mine i made a knitted multi colored cover for it and with his he covered it with pittsburgh steeler material, sorry i don't have a camera handy to send pics


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I have devised a tote (actually I have designed two at this point) that has three larger holes that I punched and then put the larger eyelets. I did three because many times I am crocheting with 3 colors and the balls don't get tangled and it works PERFECTLY! HOpe this helps!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Tote bag, yarn bowl and I just bought a great ball holder on Etsy that you put a yarn ball on and just knit. The whole thing moves around and it is wonderful Sellers name is Craftiness


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

hope this works - these are the 2 totes I have "made" to aid in keeping my knitting/crocheting to go ready and tangle free!


----------



## belldiva (Mar 19, 2012)

Like the Folgers tin idea, a friend uses one of those round oatmeal boxes with a hole in the lid for the yarn. She decorates it for the season with her glue gun and different giftwrap paper . I usually use a tote bag, but love the idea of the ziplock freezer bag.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a cute little pink basket about 6inches high and big enough to have 3 balls of yarn standing straight up in it. it has a little handle with hinges so the handle can rest on the side of the basket when not in use.. It's the handiest thing to take in the car and even put at my feet when I'm knitting at home.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I use the small, sectioned, cloth wine totes that are offered free from the grocery stores with the purchase of six bottles of wine. The divided sections are the perfect size for a skein or ball of yarn. My pattern slips into another section. The remaining four sections hold my supplies, extra yarn, etc. Great to grab and go.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Wine totes - that is a great idea. They charge for them around here but they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm definitely a basket girl. I have quite a few Longaberger baskets and quite a few more from a couple of local basketweavers. I have a large handmade quilt basket next to the couch. I keep all my tools in a kid's pencil box. My assorted DPNs are in a zipper pouch and I keep my Harmony DPN set and my set of crochet hooks in there too. Another zipper pouch holds my Handeze gloves and writst support when I need it.

If I'm going elsewhere, I take my knitting in a smaller basket. I just toss in my wallet, sunglasses and keys and I'm good to go.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

I like that idea too! Especially if you are using a pull skein.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Depending on what I am doing, a variety of things. A pull from the center skein often just sits next to me in my chair. I havetwo beautiful yarn bowls and several different style bags for knitting projects on the go, including one that goes around my waist for little projects at the kid's games or when walking or on exercise bike.... One of my favorite quick totes is a cheap plastic pitcher with a removal top. I put the yarn into the pitcher and the end out the spout. The handle is great to grab and run, the plastic is great for outdoor venues to keep yarn dry and clean and it can be tossed into one of my big bags and mot get tangled up with another project.... I know a lot of people use zip lock bags that are almost totally sealed. Someone else also mentioned the sectioned wine or liquor boxes to keep several colors seperated and untangled.


Wow, dreamweaver, you always have such good ideas. I've never seen yarn bowls until I visited the LYS here in Florida where I'm wintering. They are beautiful. Where do you see them for purchase? I also never thought of the plastic pitcher. I just bought a small heavy plastic one at a garage sale for 25 cents. Now I know what to do with it. I have a wooden spindle on a swivel that a friend made for me for wound balls. It works nice on a table if you're sitting around knitting with friends. They have several on the tables for social knitting at the LYS here. I also keep my wound balls in the small paper sacks with handles from my LYS. It handles them just fine and the yard feeds out smoothly. Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

I do a number of small projects while waiting for things (kids/meetings) and have purchased 2-3 clear heavy plastic cosmetic bags taht can be thrown in my purse and pulled out quickly and easily. You can see whatever is in them, so can quickly tell if I am missign scissors or crochet hook for fixes.

Also I use the little mentos gum containers to hold a few stitch markers, at least one cable needle, needles, 1-2 pieces of scarp yarn, needle point protectors and a small crochet hook, a med-larg safety pin, paper clips (emergency stitch holders). It is the perfect size to keep in my little kits. I also keep one in the car and one in my purse at all times, as you never know when you are going to need it. Can't tell you how often these have come in handy. 

At home i use a large tall (insulated double walled pitcher), It is not wide, but I find I can get yarn for most projects stacked and says still withough getting pulled over or knocked around by clumsy teens or small lap dog.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

kwright said:


> Hi, I roll my yarn in a ball and leave a little 'tail' from the center and roll it up around the tail, that way it does not take off and roll across the room. I pull the yarn out from the middle. If I take my project somewhere, I have some type of canvass bag to carry it in or a plastic bag from some store. Pulling the yarn from the middle of the ball gives me a little bit more control, and it does not usually roll away. There are times, I just take the yarn and needles in my hand; I knit in the car when my husband drives. I have a dog, but he is not interested in the yarn, only what snacks that I am eating.


When you mentioned plastic bags, it made me chuckle. I learned the term "PIGS" here at this forum...projects in grocery sacks. It makes me smile every time I see a reference to plastic bags for projects.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Another reason I just love this site...all these great ideas. Your all so creative. I always wind my yarn to a center pull and either have it right next to me on the couch or in an old plastic beach style basket. I also have a beautiful yarn bowl I use for projects that I'm not going to be taking with me,. For travel I have some wonderful totes,. I love the plastic pitcher idea that I will certainly implement!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

For small projects...I use plastic drink cups with lids...just pull the yarn through the hole for the straw....works great as it fits in the cup holders in the car or lawn chairs.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My daughter gave me an ART BIN ''yarn drum'' for Christmas last year. It resembles a longish drum such as one used in colonial days by fife and drum corps. I believe that it sold for about $7.00US at the time from the manufacturer's shop.
> 
> It has a fixed handle on top, a removalable, adjustable strap attached at top and bottom, a zipper around the top which goes almost all the way around the upper edge, and an outside mesh pocket on the front. It contains a small zippered pouch for small notions for knitting which can be attached to the rings used by the adjustable shoulder strap; and it has 2 slits formed into the top surface. Each of these openings ends in a ''padded'' circle to help the working yarns to remain separated from each other during use.
> 
> In it, I carried 2 cones of lace-weight yarns, several copies of patterns in progress, my lunch, a folder of lace patterns and my magnetic board, as well as my work-in-progress--both socks and the yarn ball for them--on my way to yarn group. Quite a handy item!! Joy in Ohio


I found these on EBay for $23 to $30.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

A dear friend made me two yarn bowls, one large and one medium size. The pottery bowls are beautiful, as beautiful as the kindness of the young man who created them. I use a tote to carry yarn when traveling, but my bowls are going to get a lot of use.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

After reading all the different posts I will be looking at all my containers and ones I come across for different things to hold my yarn.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> I use whatever is handy, which can be a variety of things. One of my favorites has not been mentioned above. I like the zipper plastic things that bedding comes in. It has a flat bottom so it will sit on the floor. Usually there is a small pocket inside where the label was that I use for little things like stitch holders. It zips closed for travel or a set aside WIP.


Great idea. I've used a couple larger ones for quilting projects, but have saved some smaller ones. Now I know what to do with them. I also like that you can see what's inside in case you're one of those RARE people that have more than ONE project going at once. LOL


----------



## Mari Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

The small square boxes that pop-up tissues come in make great holders for 3.5 oz (or smaller),balls of yarn. They stay put and are easy to toss in the basket and move away when the great grand kids come. No cost, eiter!

Mari Lou


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a goard and cut the top off and made a cut in the side like the bowls you can buy. It works great and I can take it along and not worry about it breaking. I decorated it with paint and its beautiful.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

The goards!!!!....oh my goodness, what a wonderful unique idea !!! Those would be hot, hot gifts ! I want one!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just put my yarn in a plastic groc. bag tie the handles loosly so there is enough room for the ball or skein to roll around in it if needed
I used to look up something to put the yarn in, but the same thing wouldn't work for all my yarn, pull from the middle, pull from the outside of the skein/ball etc. I never bought anything as the bags work fine with me. 
When the bag gets to looking like something the cat drug in I just toss it and get another.


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

wagytails, could you post pictures of your gourds, please? I love your white wagytails, actually I love all things terrier. The Westies are especially beautiful.

Colleen



wagytails said:


> I use a goard and cut the top off and made a cut in the side like the bowls you can buy. It works great and I can take it along and not worry about it breaking. I decorated it with paint and its beautiful.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

buttons said:


> I use the yarn drum as jheiens has. I take mine trveling from Florida to Michigan and then from my mothers to our place 180 miles north. Its great and jheiens couldn't explain it any better. Its the best ever and with a coupon you can get it for 7 or 8 dollars. I think their regular price is $14.99. Its still a good price.
> 
> There is a pattern that I have found to make the bottom for a 2 liter bottle that ties to put your yarn in. I have the pattern but its in Florida.


Ah Ha...you've left Florida and returned to Michigan. Smart girl. They're having warmer weather in Michigan than here in Florida. We're leaving for Michigan in 2 weeks, but I understand that I have already missed some of my Spring flowers because the weather has been so warm. Where are you purchasing the yarn drum that might have a coupon? Michaels, JoAnns?


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the ideas - I have just used a plastic bag loosely tied shut, if I need several for different colors I have to carry the tote with them all in


----------



## maureen315 (Jan 11, 2012)

My friends use large oatmeal round boxes that Quacker Oats come in. They decorate the outside with fancy paper and have the lid so it doesn't all fall out if accidently tipped over..


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

I also use a small tote when I am out in public to hold everything. At home I have saved and cleaned up the big plastic containers that hold pretzels with snap on lids or the ones that have a twist on lid. You can see thru them and know exactly how much yarn or what else is inside the container.


----------



## IslandAuntie (Mar 19, 2012)

I like to use a small zippered bag--the kind that "gift with purchase" cosmetics come in. Works great for small projects like socks!


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a basket that has a cloth lining that hangs over the edge of the basket so the yarn does not snag on the basket itself. The yarn can just roll around in there all it wants and my golden retriever doesn't pay any attention to it. A ball of yarn on the couch or floor looks too much like those favorite tennis balls of hers, lol. If I am going somewhere with my knitting I use a tote bag.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

The only issue with the soda bottle is that once you start you cannot remove the yarn from the bottle without cutting the bottle off.......I know *sigh*been there, done that. I usually put the project yarn I am not working witht at the moment in one zip lock bag and the project parts I am working with in another zip lock then the two baggies in a tote. I tend to work on many different projects at a time so depending on what travels well or needs to be done etc. The baggies keep everything clean dry and cat free as I am going in and out of cars, doctors offices etc. I am constantly switching between projects and this baggie method seems to work great for moving projects around without loosing anything. I also tend to keep measuring tapes, scissors, markers etc. that I need for that project with it so I don't have to worry about finding it and the baggie lets me see what I have with each project incase I need to switch something to another project.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I love the basket idea. It looks nice just sitting there too.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

I had been using free standing paper towel holder. Just got ice tea jug that holds skein and can place WIP in and keep pets out..


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a large bowl that I keep part of my stash in. My mini doxie managed to knock it onto the floor and went to town tangling a couple balls. Talk about_ 'yarn barf'.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Try a yarn bra. But to save money I use the mesh bags from cherry tomatoes, fingerling potatoes, green beans, etc. and to get fancy, empty square tissue boxes. I believe in repurposing items.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I buy mine at ACMoore. They come in all sizes, clear and have a hole in the top for the yarn to come out. They are not expensive. Don't know if Michaels has them or not as they are plastic and our Michaels does not deal in plastic.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a clear plastic container with a lid that has a hole in the top to feed the yarn through. It also has a handle. It comes in two sizes I have the large one. I purchased it a local craft store. Keeps the yarn clean. If I am taking my project with me I just put the whole thing in my tote and off I go.


----------



## SeahorseLady (Oct 24, 2011)

Dollartree has several sizes of large ziplock type bags with handles that are nice for projects. I place the instructions, yarn, needles, and any other items I need in the bag. They hang neatly on hooks and I can take them with me wherever I go. They are $1 for 3 large, 2 extra large, or 1 extra,extra large bag. They can be reused.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I inherited this handy dandy yarn holder from my mother. As she was English, I guess these are readily available there. I love it, and you KPers who are handy with the sewing machine could probably whip up something similar. This one is lined with the same plastic you see in sponge bags.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

I use a folgers "can" too when I'm at home. That way it won't roll across the floor picking up dog hair. when I'm out I just use a small make up bag or my knitting bag.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


What a great topic :thumbup: with so many useful ideas - thanks to all :thumbup:


----------



## suependry (Mar 14, 2012)

I use the round oatmeal boxes great


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Hazel-
I have a great way to contain my yarn but its a bit bulky unless you have a place to park the largest one, which I tend to use most often. I knit off cones a lot, and if not restrained, they tend to go far and fast when they tip over. I put my yarn into crystal clear plastic 4G water bottles with the bottom cut 3/4 around about 1" off the floor. They're stable no matter what way tier yarn is wound. Just put the yarn into the bottle through the "mouth" hatch and thread the yarn end out the spout. I like the the fact that it stays put, the height is perfect and the smooth neck never snags any texture yarn & always guides it from the same position. The yarn hardly ever gets caught up in other things on its way to the needles.

I also have a smaller 1.5G bottle for balls or skeins and a 2 litre soda bottle for tight spaces like car, plane or sitting in a group. I used it at a recent auction. 
Over the years, I've used turned over plant pots, which are Ok, but stubbed toes make that an unpopular accessory in my household. The smaller, lighter pots seem to get tripped over and break. Likewise, I've used an attractive and sturdy 8" cube box from an expensive gift, and for a while I tried a tissue holder.
I hate the options with open bottoms because there's inevitably some invisible debris on the carpet despite the fact that it gets a thorough vaccumming every couple of days. Of course, our road isn't really paved and entryway brush mats, indoor slippers don't keep it all out.

The one I liked best aside from the big plastic bottles, was an attractive free-standing brass TP holder, but it was quite expensive and once it had bent from getting stepped on, it wouldn't stand properly. In contrast, we get a new 4G drinking water bottle every week or so. I can recycle it whenever I'm not needing it for a while and make a new one as needed. 
Whatever works for the user is usually the best.
-A



Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nhmom9 (Nov 26, 2011)

I use old vases from flower delivery it work really well and is beautiful on the floor next to my chair.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

For a centre pull skein of yarn, I just set it beside me. If I have wound my yarn into a ball, I will use an ice cream pail with a hole punched in the centre of the lid. Works well for me!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


A friend gave me the Snapware Yarn-tainer on the right for Christmas. I love it and it is easy to take with you. Yarn doesn't get tangled or roll out of the bag. I looked around for another, but couldn't find one; so, I adapted the white container on the right by punching a hole in the top with an ice pick, then filing the hole smooth with a round metal file of my husband's. Then I took a piece of fine grade sand paper and smoothed the hole to make sure the hole had no roughness.

Now, I use the big white jar to knit at home while I'm watching TV and take the smaller yarn-tainer in the car. Both are great!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

P.S. Before I got those "yarn-tainers" I was using a tote bag.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

This has been a very interesting topic. I have enjoyed it.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> I saw this idea on Menwhoknit.com and capitalized on it, but I don't have a picture to show you yet. I purchased a plastic tote from Wal-Mart for 97 cents. I asked the local tarp-maker to put a grommet in the center top of the tote and in the end of the tote. For a center pull skein, I can use the hole in the end of the tote. For a round ball, I can use the hole in the top of the tote while the yarn rolls around in the tote with the lid securely attached.
> 
> I received word yesterday that it is finished, but haven't yet picked it up.
> 
> ...


Chad, that is a smart way to go. I like to sew and am able to put gromets on some of the things I do (i.e. handbags etc.) I would like to see what you did so I will expect a picture from you. Thanks for sharing.

Ramona


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I usually have my yarn in a tote bag when I KIP or even at home to reduce temptation for my cats. One other thing that I do is to gently push a chop stick through the middle of the ball so it won't roll off. This has come in handy more than once on the commuter train! It works well at home, too! Thanks!



Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i also have a snapware that i purchased at Joanns with 50% off coupon. they have 2 sizes. on my next trip there i'm going to get another. i think they're great. racso


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess I am different,I use noting,at home just lay it on the carpet or at work I lay it on the break table and knit away when I go to the Dr,it's in my purse on the floor.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I have several tote bags that I've collected over the yrs. that my knitting projects sit in. Now that I've got about 6 afghan projects waiting for me, it's an easy storage way, too. Now my afghan project that I'm working on is too big for the bag, so it just sits on top of it unless I stuff it in. Some fancy store bags work great. too, if the project isn't too big.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I do the center pull on mine, and just lay it on the chair beside me. The dog is a bit jealous at times as she can't get in the chair with me when I am knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

blueberrymaniac - your cat is lovely.


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use a empty Tang jar from Costco. Works Great. I see some people cut the top off a large soda bottle and use that.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a knit basket that has tall enough legs on it that it stands as tall as my chair. I used to use the round diaper wipe containers that have a hole in the center of the pop off lid. I still have a sometimes use these.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I lik e the odea of using a plastic pitcher. Thank you for the info. I will certainly try it.


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out the Fibersphere. I bought it a Stitches West and only regret not buying more than one. I also use a cheap plastic pitcher, but the Fibersphere is portable and msch smaller.


----------



## goldengrams3 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use an old coffee can, I roll the yarn in a ball and then cut a hole in the plastic top to pull the yarn through.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

I use a plastic 10 litre bucket, it's big enough to drop your knitting into as well if you need to put it down in a hurry and don't want the 'wildlife' to get at it, haha!! Keeps it all together, has a handle you can take it from room to room or just put it up out of reach.....less than $1 to buy, and so many uses. I have them in the laundry, others for gardening, washing the car etc. My grandson took over my red one when he was only a crawling baby, he just loved it! It is still 'his' bucket, now has his Lego in it. I had to buy a different colour, as even though he's now 4, he still thinks any red bucket in my house is his! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lenoremccarthy (Dec 30, 2011)

I wind the yarn from inside out so the yarn feeds from the center. Take an old prescription bottle and put about 12 inches of yarn inside, twist on cover. Use bottle as core to evenly wind yarn around bottle, turning the bottle left, right and upside down to get a nicely formed ball. When yarn is ending tuck in the final piece under the wraps. Pull out the bottle, remove cover and yarn will feed from core of ball. No ball rolling and no container required, just put the ball of yarn in your lap.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

That's ADORABLE. My grandson used to crawl in Grandpa's hard shell lunch box. It is sometimes that I think it is a shame they grow up. SOMETIMES! ! ! ! !


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

lenoremccarthy said:


> I wind the yarn from inside out so the yarn feeds from the center. Take an old prescription bottle and put about 12 inches of yarn inside, twist on cover. Use bottle as core to evenly wind yarn around bottle, turning the bottle left, right and upside down to get a nicely formed ball. When yarn is ending tuck in the final piece under the wraps. Pull out the bottle, remove cover and yarn will feed from core of ball. No ball rolling and no container required, just put the ball of yarn in your lap.


GREAT idea. Works same as the ball winders.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I use the coffee can and from that got the idea for using cd containers. I buy the 100 stack, so it's a clear plastic container that lets me see the yarn. One brand (sorry I don't remember which) has a center post that just screws out leaving a nice hole in the lid for the yarn to come through. For traveling it's whatever tote bag that particular WIP happens to be stored in.


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

my yarn is usually in a basket next to my chair or in a tote if I have it away from home. Otherwise Oz chases it all around like he is a cat.


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Hazel, I keep my knitting in baskets. One project in the living room and one in my patio (which I made into a craft room. I am an absolute nut about baskets.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

A zip lock Baggie.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried a ribbon dispenser (with 8 different compartments, I had 3 going at once) from The Container Store when I was first doing intarsia. It was great for the first 2 rows! I soon went back to small bobbins after untangling the biggest mess I had ever made.


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello Hazel: I have two options for holding my yarn, neither of them fancy. The first one is a stainless steel mixing bowl and the second one I got real creative with. I have a large bleach bottle and cut the top (with handle) off and that is so very convenient.
Happy knitting


----------



## jams1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I put the yarn in a zip lock bag, thread the yarn thru a small hole in the bottom corner of the bag. Seal the bag-- dog or cats won't bother the yarn. Jeanne


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

My husband does a lot of wood turning, and I use some of the heavy wooden bowls when I am knitting at home. On the road I use plastic bags and/or totes. My favorite wooden bowl is the M&M bowl he made me. It's a beautiful walnut bowl and it holds 3 pounds of M&Ms! (And/or a really big skein of yarn!)


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Using an empty large plastic coffee container (like Folger's)and punching a hole in lid for yarn to come out is a handy yarn handler. You can even take some pretty Contact paper and cover the Folger logo.


Same here except I use clear plastic jars like the ones you get at Costco with candy or nuts. My DH drills holes in the top & I smooth them out with an electric nail file. They'll hold 2 or 3 balls (great for projects that use multiple colors), stand up, keep the yarn clean. The only problem is that you must start the yarn from inside the jar. If you pull-out any work, you remove the jar lid & pull the yarn back in the jar. Works for me.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Vaike, that fiber sphere is pretty neat.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Cool, I'm off to the Dollar store to get a couple of nice colourful pitchers..............thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I suppose I am Plebian but I just put my yarn in a cheap plastic bag from Walmart and throw it on the floor or hang in from the arm of the chair I am sitting in. ishhhhhhhhhhh Joe Pruett Am I missing something?


----------



## rosemarychell (Feb 17, 2012)

i use kitchen roll holder


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

At home I use my lovely Larsan yarn bowl. When I go to guild or in the car, the whole thing goes in a nice covered plastic square bin that the dog bones come in, complete with plastic lid. As I have a beagle who loves those bones, I have many of them..each with a different project. It's been fun to learn what a creative bunch we are.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Vaike said:


> Check out the Fibersphere. I bought it a Stitches West and only regret not buying more than one. I also use a cheap plastic pitcher, but the Fibersphere is portable and msch smaller.


Hey Vaike, check Jimmy Beans Wool...they have Fibersphere in both sizes. Since you like yours so well, I may just have to get me a couple!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

texicanwife said:


> Thought you could get an idea of what I use while at home. For thread for crocheting or lace when knitting, hubby took a 99-cent plaque from the crafts department at WalMart and put a 20-cent dowel in the center. For yarn, I took a heated icepick and made a hole in the top of a Folger's coffee can. When I'm crafting on the road, I simply keep my yarn/thread in my backpack or tote.


The plaque reminds me of a holder I saw: Instead of straight dowel it was curved like a banana [tree]bunch holder. The thread sat on s./th. like a spindle w./ swivel (lge. fishing) & clip to attach to tree--spins freely to unwind. For mobility snap onto bangle bracelet/lge macrame ring.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Usually, a ziplock bag that is zipped up most of the way. Right now, I'm using some leftover gift bags - my Mom said here, use these - the flat bottom keeps the bag upright and the yarn from rolling away.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm low tech and cheap. I roll my yarn into a ball so it rolls well. I put it into one of those cheap free plastic shopping bags from a supermarket. I run the end of the yarn out one side then loosely tie it shut. I untie it and put my knitting and the needles inside when I'm done knitting for the day. The yarn stays dirt and pet hair free. The yarn rolls out freely and the bag makes it stay in place so it's not rolling around on the floor.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My way exactly.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

billb1946 said:


> Right now I am working on a baby blanket that requires two strands held together. The yarn is in one pound skeins so I put each in one of those plastic bag that you get at the store to carry you stuff home in. I tied the handles together leaving space for the yarn to be pulled through, then put both in a basket I had to keep them in one place. I too have used the plastic jars. drilling holes in the lid. For smaller projects though I bought some shoe box size plastic boxes and drilled holes a in the lid and end and added grommets,so I can pull the yarn ether hole depending how it works the best. There is usually room to put those small projects inside the box when not working on them.


recycled umbrella bags work well for the larger ctr-pull skeins.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

If you go to the bakery section in WalMart and ask they usually have empty lard buckets with lids that are clean. I think they ask $1.00. Holds lots of yarn or an afghan project. The bathroom wipes boxes hold a small skein. My husband saves his plastic ammo boxes when empty and I keep stitch markers, small scizzors, row counters- all the little goodies in them. Have several so can just plop into whatever to go tote I'm using.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I haven't read all of the post but I use a tote bag or a baggie. If I just have a small item I will put it in my purse when traveling.
A while back someone posted how to make a bowl using leftover peaces of yarn. I'm going to do a search and make myself a yarn bowl.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

fitterknitter said:


> Here's a tote I made from a cardboard tube to protect my wooden needles and carry a lace scarf I'm working on. I've broken wooden needles before by carelessly throwing them in a knitting bag. http://fitterknitter.livejournal.com/55754.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I use nothing it just sits on the lounge chair next to me its a three seater until one of my cats wants to use it as a pillow and then I put in my lap. I've tried freezer bags without success.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

yup, that plastic bag thing works for me as I said before, like the idea of the tie idea. thanks. joe p


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an old sweetie jar that used to be full of humbugs (the smell still manages to waft up every so often!) that I use to hold my wool - confuses the cats dreadfully! heh heh!!!!!


Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

try a square kleenex box


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

If I'm working with a pull skein, I put the skein into a wine holder, purchased at about $2 at Michaels.

Because I tend to do more than one project at a time, I have 3-4 wine bottle holders - they have a lid and a handle.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I suppose I am Plebian but I just put my yarn in a cheap plastic bag from Walmart and throw it on the floor or hang in from the arm of the chair I am sitting in. ishhhhhhhhhhh Joe Pruett Am I missing something?


You're not missing a thing! You're being very practical. I have eleven cats (!) and one dog, and I have to be very careful to keep them uninterested in my yarn. ;-) Also, you can probably imagine how much fur there is in my house, despite regular cleaning, so I have to find a way to keep the balls of yarn from rolling all over the floor. (At least the dog isn't at all interested in the yarn, but the cats sure are.)

Hazel


----------



## nurse1616 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this idea. Going out this morning to buy a new one. Thanks for posting idea. Connie


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

The first two pictures are what I use at home. When I am going out I work a smaller project which i just lay the yarn in the knitting bag.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, that is really cool with the rack to hold the yarn, really high tech. I bet that is so easy to roll the yarn off and no pulls or knots huh? Neat. Puts my practical Walmart Bag in a class all its own. I am only kidding. That really is great you have that talent to build that.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

After hearing knitters talk about "yarn bowls" last year, I hunted through my attic until I found an old soup tureen that could be used for the same purpose.....it even has an opening in the lid where the ladle would normally go, for the yarn to pass through. It works great! I love to repurpose old items.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I recycle gift bags most of the time. Sometimes, I use plastic bags from stores. And if I'm feeling extravagant, I buy makeup carry bags with zippers or snaps.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

love the yarn ball holders......kind of a duh! moment for me. I had my husband make a holder for me for crochet thread balls (similar to the small ball holder) but used a toilet paper holder mounted on a wood base. It's really easy to put the crochet thread ball on it just like a roll of toilet paper but I didn't translate that into using a needle with a regular small ball of yarn.....cool! gonna give this one a try for sure.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just found an unused plastic pitcher out in the garage. The lid has a big opening and another opening with six slits. I'm going to thread my yarn through the big opening and give the pitcher a try for yarn holding.

Thank you for all your great ideas!!

Hazel


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I do the center pull on mine, and just lay it on the chair beside me. The dog is a bit jealous at times as she can't get in the chair with me when I am knitting.


If my wine bottle containers are full (of yarn!!) I also just place the skein next to me - easy and free.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

suependry said:


> I use the round oatmeal boxes great


Oops ... I threw mine away! Aarrgghh!

Great idea, however. TY!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> You can knit while you walk??? Oh, my admiration knows no bounds! I haven't mastered that yet. Watching tv and knitting even challenge me if it isn't a simple pattern. You are my idol!!!


I recall a tv newscaster showing a video of a person walking and texting - and falling into the shopping mall water fountain. Funny - 'cause the person didn't get hurt.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Although I have the ice cream container one and the lg cheese ball jar, I don't usually use anything at home, unless I'm riding my exercise bike. For that I knit a bag like people use on the front of walkers. For travel I have a great bag with lots of pockets and zippers.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Lets see, I use tote bags, the floor, plastic grocery bags, you get the idea. I am hodge podger! lol What ever the mood is, is what my yarn is in.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I grabbed a plastic pitcher from the garage, threaded my yarn through the big opening in the pitcher's top, and threw my yarn into the pitcher. This yarn, which sometimes gets tangly, is feeding nicely through the pitcher top.

I'm sorry I don't remember who suggested using a pitcher--was it you, Dreamweaver?--but it's worked out splendidly for me. I'm going to my knitting group tomorrow, and I'm sure I'll get some weird looks when they see me pull a bright orange pitcher out of my tote bag. :!: 

Hazel


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Naw they wont bat an eye! They know you are dedicated!! Ive used coffee cans before.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Naw they wont bat an eye! They know you are dedicated!! Ive used coffee cans before.


Yeah, it's true: My knitting group folks know me, so they'll be expecting me to do something weird, er, dedicated. ;-)

Coffee cans sound like a great idea. Once you poke a hole in the plastic top, various folks have suggested melting the plastic a bit or doing other stuff that would keep the yarn from snagging. I usually buy my coffee in a bag, so I don't have any coffee cans around. It's a pity, cos you can decorate coffee cans so nicely. Maybe I'll figure out a way to decorate the pitcher. . . .

Hmmmm. I'm gonna go dig around in the garage some more. Who knows what other things I'll find that I can repurpose into yarn holders for my other WIPs?

Hazel


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> nannyberfa said:
> 
> 
> > Naw they wont bat an eye! They know you are dedicated!! Ive used coffee cans before.
> ...


Hazel, I wish I could send you a coffee can. I buy a new canister of Folger's about every 2 weeks. I love it for a yarn holder. Something else I like to use an empty coffee can for is cleaning solution/water. It saves running water in the sink (which usually drains out before I'm finished) and I can just use it like a little mini cleaning bucket. (Of course, I don't use that one for my yarn holder!) ;-)


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> I haven't read all of the pages yet so if I repeat another post, please bear with me. I carve real egg shells and when I have finished the art work, I clean the shells with full strength bleach by immersion so that the membrane inside of the shell is removed. As a result, I use quite a bit of the bleach and buy it in the gallon and a half (a bit less than 6 liters) size.
> 
> The plastic containers are a bright white. I cut off the tops, add a knitted top with drawstrings. I really like them as I can pick the colors and enjoy the knitting (I use one skein of the worsted weight 100% cotton I use for hot pads). Since I don't repeat the yarn colors I can keep my projects separate. They are large enough for the one pounder size plus whatever other things I need and they will allow a pattern page 81/2" x 11" to be nested around the inside. Maybe someone else will enjoy creating something similar with some normally tossed container.


----------



## suependry (Mar 14, 2012)

How wonderful how do you fasten the knit tops to the plastic


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Iris, that is an excellent idea. Could you walk me through the steps to make this? BTW, I love your Siamese cats! I used to have one and she lived to be 20 years old. Thanks, Terri (ssk1953)


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

suependry said:


> How wonderful how do you fasten the knit tops to the plastic


They are knitted directly to the cut off container. I make the holes with an electric rotary hand tool fitted with a burr to drill the holes. Before I had this tool I used a broken car radio aerial that I heated on the stove burner and the heat of the broken end would melt a nice smooth hole in the plastic. A craft wire a bit smaller than the size of a pencil lead would do the same. Just be sure to handle the hot wire carefully so you don't burn yourself. I generally used a pair of pliers to hold the hot wire.

I space the holes the distance that is the width of a finished knit stitch using the worsted cotton yarn. Using a crochet hook I pull loops through the holes and insert my circular knitting needle in the loops as if they were the cast on stitches. This first row is more difficult to do but I generally use a crochet hook to help me form the knit stitches. Be sure that the loops are pulled to the outside as you want the cut edge of the container to be covered with the knitting on the outside. I knit in a spiral until the skein of yarn is gone or the knitting is the height I want on the container.

I prefer to sew the casing to the top of the knitting because I usually use silk fabric for the casing and the drawstrings. The silk does not take up so much room when the drawstrings are pulled. Another way to do the drawstrings would be to weave them through the stitches. I don't like to do it that way as I open my container so often that it would soon wear the yarn and the drawstrings and become unsightly.

If I've left a question unanswered, please ask.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Iris, that is an excellent idea. Could you walk me through the steps to make this? BTW, I love your Siamese cats! I used to have one and she lived to be 20 years old. Thanks, Terri (ssk1953)


The pair of girls we had before these two were 19 1/2 years old when we lost them. These are now six years old, sisters from the same litter.

If my explanation in the post directly before this one doesn't answer all your questions, please ask, I will be happy to answer.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

iris925 said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> ...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

What a great suggestions, using the bleach bottles.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

iris925 said:


> suependry said:
> 
> 
> > How wonderful how do you fasten the knit tops to the plastic
> ...


This is GREAT!! Would a hole punch be too big? I would have a couple of bottles empty by Christmas, but could collect from friends. This would be wonderful gifts for my knitting friends.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

iris925 said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> ...


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I wondered about a hole punch, too. I wonder if the plastic would be too thick to punch through. Otherwise, I think it would work great.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jltrask said:


> I wondered about a hole punch, too. I wonder if the plastic would be too thick to punch through. Otherwise, I think it would work great.


The next time I have a bleach bottle or other container with a plastic lid, I'm gonna get out my hole punch and give it a try.

I can't get over how many ideas all you folks have! You are just amazing!

Hazel, who reluctantly must get back to work and must stop reading KP


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the bleach bottle holder, that is just the greatest idea!! Unfortunately I am terribly allergic to bleach  will have to see if anyone that I know buys it in the gallon size. Would love to try to make one. I bet a hole punch would work if you have one of the heavy duty types. I have a leather punch, hmmm wonder if that would work better?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the idea of using one of those oatmeal boxes to hold your yarn, too. If a hole punch won't work on the lid, then maybe I can ask DH if he'll drill out a hole in the lid and smooth it with sandpaper.

Hazel


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Milk jugs, laundry detergent jugs, coffee cartons - even cheap bowls or other container from the dollar store... Small or large, the containers with knitted tops would be useful for many things! Hmmm....


----------



## Pattilam (Mar 21, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> So, what do you use to hold your yarn while you're knitting?
> 
> Lots of times, I'll have my yarn in a tote bag. That's if I'm knitting in public. At home, I like to put my yarn into a big bowl, so that it doesn't flop around and excite my animals. (It's not one of those special yarn bowls.)
> 
> ...


I have a small tote bag I can hang on my arm, if it's a mindless knitting project. Then I can walk around, let the dogs out, etc. Otherwise, I have a basket to sit the yarn in, also sometimes on a table or next to me on the settee.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the bleach bottle holder, that is just the greatest idea!! Unfortunately I am terribly allergic to bleach  will have to see if anyone that I know buys it in the gallon size. Would love to try to make one. I bet a hole punch would work if you have one of the heavy duty types. I have a leather punch, hmmm wonder if that would work better?


I also have a burn tool. That may work better. It will require patience, but would be a lot easier on my hands. Oh my, this is a necessity, will an invention follow?


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

It varies: center pull on the chair with me; various tote bags; ziplock bag not quite zipped closed.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> After hearing knitters talk about "yarn bowls" last year, I hunted through my attic until I found an old soup tureen that could be used for the same purpose.....it even has an opening in the lid where the ladle would normally go, for the yarn to pass through. It works great! I love to repurpose old items.


Wow, great idea!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

killashandra said:


> love the yarn ball holders......kind of a duh! moment for me. I had my husband make a holder for me for crochet thread balls (similar to the small ball holder) but used a toilet paper holder mounted on a wood base. It's really easy to put the crochet thread ball on it just like a roll of toilet paper but I didn't translate that into using a needle with a regular small ball of yarn.....cool! gonna give this one a try for sure.


The small one has an trimmed down knitting needle as the holder.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, Hazel! This has been a very informative thread. I stayed through all 18 pages and took notes. Wonderful and magnificent ideas. What a blast! Puts empty things in a whole new light.
Thank you! pj stitches!
P.S. I grew up next to Hazel Blomberg in Minneapolis -- good memories. pj


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> After hearing knitters talk about "yarn bowls" last year, I hunted through my attic until I found an old soup tureen that could be used for the same purpose.....it even has an opening in the lid where the ladle would normally go, for the yarn to pass through. It works great! I love to repurpose old items.


I have 2 of those but would be to scared to use them. They're china made in Limoges, France by a company named Haviland. I inherited parts of 2 sets from each of my grandmothers. Really old so I couldn't risk it. I may look at yard sales & thrift stores, though.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is GREAT!! Would a hole punch be too big? [/quote]

It would depend on the hole punch. However, the punishment that your hand would sustain would certainly not be pleasant. That plastic has a consistency that is quite tough, it has to be considering what it originally holds and the handling it receives to reach a store shelf and during use. Can you guess the uproar if the containers had a tendency to break/split in shipping and/or in use?

All that aside, the biggest problem is the spacing. I just counted the number of holes in one of my containers (it is 22 1/2" (close to 55 cm) in circumference) and there are 90 holes. The gallon (close to 4 liters) container would be somewhat smaller, but still probably between 60 and 70 holes.

You want to get as close to the spacing of the width of the true knit stitches because if you space them farther apart then the knitting will be smaller than the edge of the container. I wanted the knitted top to be the same size to make it easier for access. Another solution would be to place the holes so that you knit twice into each hole.

Another way to make the holes would be to use a nail and hammer. I am sure that the innovative folks on this forum will solve this problem according to the resources they have.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> Hi, Hazel! This has been a very informative thread. I stayed through all 18 pages and took notes. Wonderful and magnificent ideas. What a blast! Puts empty things in a whole new light.
> Thank you! pj stitches!
> P.S. I grew up next to Hazel Blomberg in Minneapolis -- good memories. pj


I lived in St. Paul, Minnesota, for about eight years before my husband and I moved to Tallahassee, Florida. That's the closest to Hazel Blomberg that I get. Although I wonder if the names aren't related, no matter how they're spelled: Blumberg, Blomberg, Bloomberg, etc.

Hazel


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Now there's a gal who knows how to think! How clever of you to come up with this sensational idea. Isn't KP fabulous? Let's all shout 3 Hip Hip Hoorah's for KP. Patricia


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

iris925 said:


> This is GREAT!! Would a hole punch be too big?


It would depend on the hole punch. However, the punishment that your hand would sustain would certainly not be pleasant. That plastic has a consistency that is quite tough, it has to be considering what it originally holds and the handling it receives to reach a store shelf and during use. Can you guess the uproar if the containers had a tendency to break/split in shipping and/or in use?

All that aside, the biggest problem is the spacing. I just counted the number of holes in one of my containers (it is 22 1/2" (close to 55 cm) in circumference) and there are 90 holes. The gallon (close to 4 liters) container would be somewhat smaller, but still probably between 60 and 70 holes.

You want to get as close to the spacing of the width of the true knit stitches because if you space them farther apart then the knitting will be smaller than the edge of the container. I wanted the knitted top to be the same size to make it easier for access. Another solution would be to place the holes so that you knit twice into each hole.

Another way to make the holes would be to use a nail and hammer. I am sure that the innovative folks on this forum will solve this problem according to the resources they have.[/quote]

I have something similar. It is a plastic container made to hold liquids and has a screw on plastic lid (consistency most like Rubbermaid). I had hubby get out his Dremmel tool to make a hole in the top. Works great! The hole is smooth so that yarn doesn't catch. I use it when using 2 strands. For multiple strands, I have a crystal bowl that is cut with diamond shapes around the brim. Each diamond shape has a groove between and the yarn slides beautfully through them.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Oooh La Laaaaa...I went to your website to see your carved eggshells and I'm in awe. Ladies, do yourself a favor and check out this lady"s extraordinary talent with eggshells. Based on what I saw, your lace knitting must be amazing. Did you post any photos? Have you ever made the beautiful Pysanky Easter eggs? If so, I'm sure they are fabulous. Congratulations and thanks for sharing your talent with us via photos on KP. I'm still awestruck. Patricia.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

The easiest thing for me to hold my yarn is an extra large zip lock bag. That way if it falls on the floor-it never gets dirty. Just zip it all the way closed, leaving a peek area for the yarn to come out--have fun--


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hazel,
I love your idea of using bleach bottles. I can come by bleach bottles easily, as I am working in a veterinary hospital---and we clean up with bleach all day long, so we go through it quickly. Thanks for sharing your idea. Could you post pictures of your carved eggs? You've got me intrigued.
Thanks. Hohjo


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in Phoenix. South of here, between Phoenix and Tucson, is a place called the Ostrich Ranch. I go there about once a year with the grandkids. The ostrich eggs would be perfect for you carved eggs.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Oooh La Laaaaa...I went to your website to see your carved eggshells and I'm in awe. Ladies, do yourself a favor and check out this lady"s extraordinary talent with eggshells. Based on what I saw, your lace knitting must be amazing. Did you post any photos? Have you ever made the beautiful Pysanky Easter eggs? If so, I'm sure they are fabulous. Congratulations and thanks for sharing your talent with us via photos on KP. I'm still awestruck. Patricia.


Thank you for your comments and congratulations. As to my lace knitting, I do enjoy doing it but I have so many things going that I don't have much time for it. I am knitting Sharon Miller's 'Wedding Ring Shawl', it is 6 feet by 6 feet in size. I am a long way from finished but enjoy what I get to do on it. A lot of my lace making is tatting done in tiny thread. Until I discovered knitted lace that was my first love.

Yes, I have done the Pysanky style egg decorating. However, they take so long to do that I only do them for friends and family and don't have photos published. A lot of them I use for Christmas tree ornaments, the chicken shell size.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I have yarn here, there, and everywhere... Much of it is stored in plastic bags from the grocery store. When I am on the go, I use one of many book bags that I have collected over the years teaching. I bag the colors together by dye lot to try and maintain the same color in the work. I generally use whatever bag/book bag that I can find at the time. The yarn storage has been easy thus far. I may have to rethink it, in the even that we have a hurricane this coming season. I have plenty of coffee cans. The 3 liter bottle will probably keep a one pounder. All of this great information has really caused me to think about my storage chaos. lol


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh Hazel you are too funny! You could use the coffee bags for small projects. Roll down the top to keep everything nice and the item will smell wonderful!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like to recycle items that are useful. I have taken a Folgers coffee can, wrapped it in colorful tape, punched holes in the top and put in balls of yarn (if I use more than one color) or if only using one color, I put the skein inside and pull through the hole.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> Hazel,
> I love your idea of using bleach bottles. I can come by bleach bottles easily, as I am working in a veterinary hospital---and we clean up with bleach all day long, so we go through it quickly. Thanks for sharing your idea. Could you post pictures of your carved eggs? You've got me intrigued.
> Thanks. Hohjo


The bleach bottle idea isn't my idea, although I wish I could take credit for it. ;-) It's another knitter's. Also, she's the one who carves eggs. Not me, alas. Please check back through the conversation to see who came up with these splendid ideas. I wish I could remember which wonderful KPer this is!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Oh Hazel you are too funny! You could use the coffee bags for small projects. Roll down the top to keep everything nice and the item will smell wonderful!!!


I am DEFINITELY gonna save my coffee bags! The smell of coffee is just divine, isn't it?

Hazel


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

Coffee also helps remove the smell of cigarette smoke (or so I'm told).


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

JillF said:


> I live in Phoenix. South of here, between Phoenix and Tucson, is a place called the Ostrich Ranch. I go there about once a year with the grandkids. The ostrich eggs would be perfect for you carved eggs.


But where would anyone get a ostrich egg?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

We have bought them a couple of times at the Ostrich Ranch. They cost $20 and equal 2 dozen chicken eggs. They are scored at the top so you can crack them with a screwdriver(cleaned) and a hammer.LOL. But the shell stays whole other than a quarter sized hole at the top. The grandkids love them.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Wow, that is really cool with the rack to hold the yarn, really high tech. I bet that is so easy to roll the yarn off and no pulls or knots huh? Neat. Puts my practical Walmart Bag in a class all its own. I am only kidding. That really is great you have that talent to build that.


I draw up what I want and my husband does the making. He even made me a small loom. I gave him instructions to build a spinning wheel but he thinks it's beyond his building abilities.


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

The plastic pillow case bags are great for storing completed dish cloths, dust and pet hair free, ready to gift!


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL !! I use a coffee plastic can (Folgers) for my home knitting and a decant tote bag for public !! The can just ain't fashionable !! The yarn balls I make and use, roll really good in the can but not socially acceptable in public !! LOL !


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

Decent tote bag !!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Imarachne said:


> LOL !! I use a coffee plastic can (Folgers) for my home knitting and a decant tote bag for public !! The can just ain't fashionable !! The yarn balls I make and use, roll really good in the can but not socially acceptable in public !! LOL !


Your coffee can would be definitely acceptable in the knitting group I go to. Went there yesterday with my yarn in an orange plastic pitcher and told the other knitters that I'd gotten the idea on KP. They were SO impressed! They were all determined to go home after our knitting session and look for household things to put their yarn in.

So, bring your coffee can, and c'mon over to Tallahassee on Wednesday afternoons for our knitting group!

Hazel


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit at my desk so I have created a small area in the top drawer and put my ball of yarn there. That way I am sitting at my computer, knitting, and typing my patterns all in the same area. I am now shaped like my computer chair


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you, Liz. Sniffles has four double paws and beautiful, soft fur. She is a love.  

Sue


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I haven't look at all the replies.
But, I remember this topic before.
Look at this.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60553-2.html#1077604
Dick


----------



## 27694 (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe I read about it here awhile back...I use those soft plastic bags they pack the newspaper in on a rainy day. I feed the yarn through the handle holes so the skein stays in the bag.


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am using a fabric wine shopping bag that has 6 compartments. I pull from center of ball so have that end up. Place notions in one of the side or end sections.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I just bought this awesome (champagne chiller) yarn bowl at Pier 1 Imports. It is mosaic glass and goes perfectly with my decor. It's all about the decor for me! I like the height also.... easier to reach than a lower one. Feel a (little) bit bad for not recycling as some of you gals do, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## suependry (Mar 14, 2012)

LOVE it


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it! What a great idea!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Created art for creating art...cool.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Great Idea for holding your yarn. Your stash also looks good.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Boy Amy Knits, I thought I had alot of yarn but wholly moley. LOL You are very organized. I'm jealous. I;m not able to be organized as my husband can't make up his mind where he wants to live. We go back and forth from Michigan and Florida. I have yarn everywhere. You are so lucky.

Kare (buttons)


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the organized yarn in pictures!!! I could only dream of such wonder! lol


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

me too, mine is stuffed in a foot locker at my side.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

My yarn may be the worst. I moved three years ago with 2 trunks of it. Then I joined a group that knits for charity. People regularly bring us huge bags yarn. The new yarn lives in my spare bedroom until I have company when it has to go to the basement. Wish I had room for a yarn room.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I have lived with my youngest son(32)as roommates for about 5yrs. We moved into a 4 bedroom house so that we could each have a spare rooom for our own. But then we took in my daughter and her two kids. I gladly gave up my craft room in exchange for living with my 12 yr old and 2 yr old grandsons. LOL. Yarn had to move to the huge garage.LOL


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I also keep current home projects in Longaberger baskets at home and grab tote bags for travel. I found a large hanging organizer at TJ Maxx. It has compartments galore and I have been able to organize all of my needles that are not long in it. I labeled the circular sections with permanent markers. There was a small matching cosmetic bag that holds markers, stitch holders. Its not only pretty but so efficient for type A people like me. The long needles are organized in a needle holder that a friend made for me.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

What you do is go and buy space saver bags and coordinate the yarn that way. I am almost to that point now. lol


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

A ziploc bag. When I'm done, I just pop everything back in the bag and seal it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love your storage for your yarn. It is awesome, mine is in my walk in robe. I like yhour colours and it blends in nicely with your room.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

I use a four drawer plastic containers (lge one) with wheels. I use two and it's still not enough...very handy though. different types of yarn in each draw and the pattern with it so I won't forget what I got it for.....lol


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

killashandra said:


> The only issue with the soda bottle is that once you start you cannot remove the yarn from the bottle without cutting the bottle off.......I know *sigh*been there, done that. I usually put the project yarn I am not working witht at the moment in one zip lock bag and the project parts I am working with in another zip lock then the two baggies in a tote. I tend to work on many different projects at a time so depending on what travels well or needs to be done etc. The baggies keep everything clean dry and cat free as I am going in and out of cars, doctors offices etc. I am constantly switching between projects and this baggie method seems to work great for moving projects around without loosing anything. I also tend to keep measuring tapes, scissors, markers etc. that I need for that project with it so I don't have to worry about finding it and the baggie lets me see what I have with each project incase I need to switch something to another project.


No, Sweetheart, U cut a "door" in the side of the bottle to put yarn in and take it out. U keep it closed with a rubber band [or duct tape in a pinch]


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

PURE GENIUS!!!!


iris925 said:


> suependry said:
> 
> 
> > How wonderful how do you fasten the knit tops to the plastic
> ...


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Have graduated to zippered book bag "borrowed" from hubby (no I don't think he is ever getting it back) Was using a canvas bag and got tired of things "jumping" out of it. I usually carry two or three projects(sometimes more).The individual projects are all "tidy" in quart or gallon freezer (strudier ..last longer) Some stay at home projects are in those giant zip locks.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I just bought this awesome (champagne chiller) yarn bowl at Pier 1 Imports. It is mosaic glass and goes perfectly with my decor. It's all about the decor for me! I like the height also.... easier to reach than a lower one. Feel a (little) bit bad for not recycling as some of you gals do, but I couldn't resist.


Amy fantastic room! You should hire yourself out to us craft addicts as a room decorater/organizer!!!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I sometimes use a Yarntainer which is a plastic container with a removable top. The top has a hole which you can feed the yarn thru. I bought a few of these. These are for larger balls. If I am knitting socks with 2 small balls, I use a baggy.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I have one of the yarn holder jugs, that have the hole on the cap to thread your yarn in and keep away for the"CATS"!!!

I, also, use my knitting bag, most of the time. It's more convenient for me.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a made a "holder" from an old Folgers Coffee can. Poked 3 holes in the top, so that I can use more than one yarn it I need...it is a recycle idea that I came up with...I have even covered it with some of the new "tape" that is out in different colors


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Depending on what I am doing, a variety of things. A pull from the center skein often just sits next to me in my chair. I havetwo beautiful yarn bowls and several different style bags for knitting projects on the go, including one that goes around my waist for little projects at the kid's games or when walking or on exercise bike.... One of my favorite quick totes is a cheap plastic pitcher with a removal top. I put the yarn into the pitcher and the end out the spout. The handle is great to grab and run, the plastic is great for outdoor venues to keep yarn dry and clean and it can be tossed into one of my big bags and mot get tangled up with another project.... I know a lot of people use zip lock bags that are almost totally sealed. Someone else also mentioned the sectioned wine or liquor boxes to keep several colors seperated and untangled.


You just gave me a great idea. My pitcher is sitting there and just ready for my yarn. That was a lightbulb moment when I read that. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gracesong (Nov 28, 2011)

I got a yarn tote from Walmart I just love. It's clear plastic with a lid on top the the yarn feed through. It's about 8" high and about 5" in diameter. I do the yarn into balls first.


----------

